# 1957 Schwinn Corvette Restomod



## Cam_from_Canada (Apr 3, 2022)

I was pleasantly surprised to find this ‘57 26” Schwinn Corvette for sale up where I live in Canada. When I purchased it, the only original parts left were the opalescent green frame itself (with kickstand) along with the AS seat post clamp and bolt.

It was too far gone in my opinion to try to restore back to original, so I decided to upgrade every single part on the bike with the exception of the sprocket which I believe is era specific but I don’t believe it is a Schwinn part. I left the frame as is.

I found the black late 50’s Corvette chain guard from a wanted ad on The Cabe through @freddy which I feel works well with all the black upgrades parts.

I’m a chrome addict most days, but thought I’d try something new with all the black parts.


----------



## freddy (Apr 3, 2022)

bike looks good


----------



## vince72 (Oct 9, 2022)

I like the color combo’s!


----------

